# Australian Special Operations



## CQB (Sep 26, 2017)

From John Littles' website Covert Contact. As is mentioned, all information is open source. 

Australian Special Operations Forces


----------



## CQB (Oct 3, 2017)

Another podcast, which is about our approach to CT. 

Australian Approaches to Counterterrorism


----------

